# New Additions



## Probertson (Jul 2, 2012)

A few additions to the Brute, Any suggestions that you guys would change?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good to me. I'm a fan of laws over backs but, other than that, looks good.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i am digging that bumper alot where did you get it or who made it and what it set you back


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

lilbigtonka said:


> i am digging that bumper alot where did you get it or who made it and what it set you back


I agree x2


----------



## Probertson (Jul 2, 2012)

Preciate it fellas. I built the bumper while I wasn't riding much this winter.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Probertson said:


> I built the bumper while I wasn't riding much this winter.


Good job. :rockn:


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice work wana build another one lol


----------

